# my own fault!



## Misst06 (Nov 15, 2001)

oooh boy did i screw myself up! ok this is what happend...on friday night i had my first dance of the year at school and i really didn't want to have to worry about getting sick there so i took an immodium which i try not to do cuz it hits me kinda hard and i need to get myself off all these medications! so anyways i took that on thursday night and now it's sunday and its all coming back to haunt me. i can't get out of the bathroom now! i'm worried about school tomorrow too because i miss so much i really need to be there. oh yea and to top it all off i've got a cold now too, which hits me in the stomach too. grrrr







life can be so complicated! hope u're all doin better than me! Claire


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2001)

drug administration in ibs needs doctor opinion first , i dont know immodium does what ? but if you know this drug and effects , this was not supposed to happen , be careful next time .....


----------



## Shanteli (Dec 14, 2001)

Wow that is a little unusual...usually if I take immodium, the next day I "don't" have to go to the bathroom at all...it kinda acts like a cork for my body and then it sorta slows down the rest of the digestive process...I have never had any residual effects like not being able to get outta the bathroom the following days....very peculiar...but was friday nite fun? I hope so, cuz then it would have been worth it in a way.Anyway, try to experiment more with immodium becasue I totally swear by it...if it wasn't for that little pill I would have not been able to get through many things like graduation, dates, ceremonies, finals, etc.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Immodium is for treating diarrhoea (acuta attacks or chronic). It is from a group of medicines called anitdiarrhoels.There can be some side effects nausea, vomiting, tiredness, drowiness, constipation etc. There are some serious side effects to but they are uncommon.


----------

